# NAD! Poor's man JTM/Bassman.....Canadian piece of history!



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Hi everyone, there's been a long time i didn't post here, but i still was here and there reading and looking for infos and gear....Today, i have something to write about my new acquisition!
It's a 1976 Traynor Yrm-1 with the Y-212 matching cab! Oh man!This thing sounds like the voice of god for the short time i've had to try it!The reverb is sooooo lush and the Tremolo is crazy!!!! I can't wait to have it cranked all the way!
The amp and the cab are dated January and Febuary 1976 and they are totally original save the tubes. I've had a YCV40WR combo with the matching cab 10years ago, but i sold it due to the fact that i found it to sound too generic to my tastes....I'd never could find a tone that i like on this little combo and i was really unsure as i was heading to the seller's place to give it a try, but as fast as i've played a couple chords and tried a couple settings, i've been in love with this amp! I've always dreamed about having an old Marshall JTM and this amp nails this kind of tone!!!!I have a pair of old Greenbacks in my closet that i will maybe use to replace the original marsland(Not sure) , but as i've heard, they sounds great and i'll give them a test today before swapping the greenbacks to compare and choosing what speakers i'll keep in the cab! 

Here is some pictures of the beast!Some more will comes today!


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Good taste! I also have a mid-70s reverb master. Quite a versatile amp and huge sound. Enjoy.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

I did had the time to try it pushed, and it sounds glorious! I like having that much bass in my tone, the P90's are alive in that beast! 
I'll try the greenback instead of the original speakers just to be sure, but i like the way the speakers are calming the beast and i can have it cranked in my face and it not sounds really louder than my beloved 20w TopHat ClubRoyale 2x12 combo!I really love EL34 greatness....Pushed with an OCD or a fairfield Barbershop this thing screams!!!!!!!


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Really nice. Congrats on the new amp!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

You haven't heard this amp until you hear it through better speakers. Seriously, the marslands are "meh" at best. With good replacement speakers (the greenbacks may or may not work for you) you will be floored.

PS, stop saying Traynor are a "poor man's" substitute. I prefer to say that Marshall and Fender are an ignorant man's Traynor!  (in the true meaning of the work ignorant).

TG


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, this is a nice find!
Congrats, seems like a great amp!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Tell us about the master vol and preamp vol. I've never seen a traynor with a master vol from that era. 

I ++ the idea of new speakers. If you want it to tame then get a low efficiency speaker. 

Sean


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> PS, stop saying Traynor are a "poor man's" substitute. I prefer to say that Marshall and Fender are an ignorant man's Traynor!  (in the true meaning of the work ignorant).
> 
> TG



That's so true!!!I really like this way to see things!!!!



sambonee said:


> Tell us about the master vol and preamp vol. I've never seen a traynor with a master vol from that era.
> 
> I ++ the idea of new speakers. If you want it to tame then get a low efficiency speaker.
> 
> Sean


I'll try first with the Greenbacks i have at home, and if i don't like it, i'll just sell them and see what replacement speaker will be the best for me.....I have a little crush on Creambacks.....


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

What kind of watts does it put out. How is the clean ?


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

deadear said:


> What kind of watts does it put out. How is the clean ?


Supposed to get 45watts from the pair of EL34 and the clean is lush and warm!Depending on how i drive the master and the volume, the clean can be more dark or more clear. Added the reverb, and it's a Blackface Bassman!!!


I have a question for our techs....Will i break something if i run the cabinet on 8Ohms instead of the original 4Ohms? I'm pretty sure not, but i want to be absolutely sure before doing any change.


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

Love that amp! Congratulations.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

It will run fine. From what I've read and learned here, it's designed to handle 4-8 ohm load without a sweat. I run mine through an 8 ohm 212 cab (two WGS veteran 30s).


corailz said:


> Supposed to get 45watts from the pair of EL34 and the clean is lush and warm!Depending on how i drive the master and the volume, the clean can be more dark or more clear. Added the reverb, and it's a Blackface Bassman!!!
> 
> 
> I have a question for our techs....Will i break something if i run the cabinet on 8Ohms instead of the original 4Ohms? I'm pretty sure not, but i want to be absolutely sure before doing any change.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Very nice--enjoy!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

corailz said:


> I have a question for our techs....Will i break something if i run the cabinet on 8Ohms instead of the original 4Ohms? I'm pretty sure not, but i want to be absolutely sure before doing any change.


Not a tech but I have a '67 YSR-1 (not working at the moment and with JeremyP to see if he can figure it out) and I've always run it with an 8 ohm cab with no issues.

Awesome amp btw, well done!


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

From what i understand, if my amp is made to run a 4Ohms cab, it can easily handle 8 or 16Ohms, but if it's made for 8Ohms, it could do damages to run a 4Ohms cab.....

In fact, my 2Greenbacks are 16Ohms each....So in parrallel it gives 8Ohms...
That's why i have to load my amp with 8Ohms instead of 4....


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't mind Marslands because they are really inefficient. They let you crank the gain and still stay relatively clean, bass is good too.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I don't mind Marslands because they are really inefficient. They let you crank the gain and still stay relatively clean, bass is good too.


That's exaclty what i hear with mine! The bass comes too muddy at high volume tough....That's what i don't like


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

corailz said:


> From what i understand, if my amp is made to run a 4Ohms cab, it can easily handle 8 or 16Ohms, but if it's made for 8Ohms, it could do damages to run a 4Ohms cab.....


 The thing about a lower impedance load damaging the amp is more for solid-state amps. With a SS amp, you don't want to go any lower than what the amp is rated for or you may blow the amp. But with a SS amp, you can go as much higher as you want (16 instead of 4), even no load connected is no problem.

Tube amps must have a load connected but will usually handle a 1 step mismatch (16 instead of 8, 4 instead of 8, 2 instead of 4) but I would not recommend a 2 step mismatch (16 instead of 4). Of course there are some exceptions, amps with under-rated output transformers, and amps that are being run flat out wide open. Traynor OT's are usually over-rated so there are usually no problems.
Some Marshall's being run hard I would not recommend mis-matching impedances.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Today, i did put my Greenback's in the cab and it sounds glorious! The amp seems more opened and gives a little more gain. I really like this 2x12 setup despite if my back dosen't like to move it....I think my next investment will be a 1x12 cabinet.
After a week and a show done with the amp, i can say that i like it more than ever.The beast sounds like heaven and can delivers that nice Marshall'esque breakup at really reasonable volumes!
For sure,i don't think that it's an appartement friendly amp, but in my house, i'm pretty surprised how high i can go on the settings before it becomes too loud for my tastes.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

corailz said:


> Today, i did put my Greenback's in the cab and it sounds glorious! The amp seems more opened and gives a little more gain. I really like this 2x12 setup despite if my back dosen't like to move it....I think my next investment will be a 1x12 cabinet.
> After a week and a show done with the amp, i can say that i like it more than ever.The beast sounds like heaven and can delivers that nice Marshall'esque breakup at really reasonable volumes!
> For sure,i don't think that it's an appartement friendly amp, but in my house, i'm pretty surprised how high i can go on the settings before it becomes too loud for my tastes.


Thats how I ended up with a FEW guitar mates ....

its a simmilar sound in a 1x12 closed back 18 watt package ... 
properly tweaked with a good speaker probably the best sounding 18 watt amp ever made 

the rest of the world still hasnèt figured it out YET 

p


----------

